# My apple



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

Apple:


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

What a delightful photo!


----------



## inghamb87 (Mar 10, 2010)

Tausendblatt said:


> What a delightful photo!


No kidding! Gorgeous images


----------

